
Google Woos Partners for Potential China Expansion - jonbaer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-woos-partners-for-potential-china-expansion-1534071600
======
lingzb
This is a move in the right direction but I think Google has no chance in hell
of establishing a serious footprint in China. They've poked China in the eye
too many times on human rights issues and regardless of your moral stance
here, China is not going to help a company that does that.

